# which rocks?



## ifhbiff (Sep 6, 2013)

Which of these two rock types do you think is better to use in my tank?
And NO, those aren't potatoes. Lol

http://s68.photobucket.com/user/ifhbiff/media/rocks.jpg.html


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

You could put those on a plate and it would look like steak and a baked potato! Is this for a display tank in your restaurant?


----------



## ifhbiff (Sep 6, 2013)

LoL, no no. 
That would be good though eh.
I'm not sure if the rounder rocks would make a more natural caves than the flagstone would.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

It.can be difficult to build caves with smooth round rocks, as the stack tends to slip and fall. Flat or irregular rocks are best.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I personally like the flat jagged rocks better, but everyone will have a different opinion when it comes to rocks. I have a lot of Texas holey rock in my tank which I like, but there are many others who don't like those kinds of rocks. Just go with what you prefer. The flatter rocks are easier to stack.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't stack rocks anymore so I'd go with the round ones.


----------



## Graffiti (Aug 17, 2013)

In my opinion it depends on what type of cichlid your putting in your tank...
If your stocking Mbuna I'd go with flat rocks to stack and create holes and caves for hiding spots. For free swimmers like peacocks and Haps I would go with a few bigger round rocks mixed in with a few small ones and live plants next to rocks.


----------

